# PrimeTime Anytime Operation



## DavidPJ (Apr 14, 2015)

Is one of the 3 tuners in a Hopper dedicated to PTA programming? Or, can it be used for record a single show like the other 2 tuners?

Also, when recording with PTA I understand the recordings will automatically be deleted after 8 days. I've read they can be permanently saved, but is that still true and can I access the Hopper remotely to save those recordings?

For recording of individual shows, are those saved permanently or will those be deleted automatically after a period of time?

Thanks.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

DavidPJ said:


> Is one of the 3 tuners in a Hopper dedicated to PTA programming? Or, can it be used for record a single show like the other 2 tuners?
> 
> Also, when recording with PTA I understand the recordings will automatically be deleted after 8 days. I've read they can be permanently saved, but is that still true and can I access the Hopper remotely to save those recordings?
> 
> ...


All 3 tuners can be used to record any channel. IF you turn on PTAT, then one will be used for the HD broadcast channels during primetime.

Look in your PTAT folder and select the show and either 'save' the show or 'save' the series. Then the show will stick around and show in your main menu screen.

Shows in the main screen are kept until you delete them or if you start running out of space.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If the program in question is on a PTAT channel, it will use the PTAT tuner. Otherwise, the tuner is consumed recording only PTAT channels during the PTAT time slot.

You have some latitude in what days of the week the PTAT feature is active. I have mine turned off on Saturdays.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I turned PTAT off a longtime ago and have found that recordings are made more efficiently by not having a tuner tied up when it's not necessary. I now have all three tuners available when I need them for whatever. Although if I have a timer for a program that is on the "Big 4", then tuner #3 goes into PTAT mode and brings in all 4 networks but only records whatever timers that are in the Big 4 during that/a time period and when it's over the timer reverts to a normal timer that can record any other channel. As opposed to being locked into recording the Big 4 all night. And the PTAT tuner is available 24 hours a day. I noticed this a long time ago whenever I had a program on the Big 4 set at 8am that Tuner #3 would bring in all 4 channels. The only thing you lose in turning off PTAT is RedRoo (AutoHop). Things are working far better with it off of which I have been doing since last fall and I get everything I set to record with far less conflicts.


----------



## DavidPJ (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I don't have Dish yet so I can't try this myself. Can I access the hopper remotely to save a program that's been recorded by PTAT? This is assuming of course the hopper is Internet connected. Or, must the saving of PTAT recordings be done locally otherwise they are lost after 8 days?


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I keep PTAT turned on only one night a week because the Hopper will then record any number of the PTAT channels at one time with only one tuner 24/7. All 3 tuners are available for other channels if I don't have anything set to record on one or more of the PTAT channels.

I don't need the feature of recoding PTAT every night to see what I have missed because I check the upcoming guide regularly.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

Turning on PTAT for just one night also gives you the "RedRoo" Auto Hop for any PTAT eligible program the entire week that you might happen to record. Although you will have to wait 8 days for auto hop on CBS. They say 7, but it is effectively 8. I often have 2 of the same CBS show with no "RedRoo" until after 1 AM the following morning making it 8 days effectively.


----------

